

Apple may eliminate boxed software from their stores.  - zdw
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/02/07/apple-to-eliminate-retail-box-software-inventory/

======
linuxhansl
Hah... I knew it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1818857>

